# Aperture



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2020)

I like the flower and it looks like there's a wee beastie lurking in there.  Not such a fan of the white vignetting tho but that's just my taste.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes, there is a wee little one in there and normally I wouldn't do the vignette either, but since this is for fun, I decided to throw all rules out the window


----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Yes, there is a wee little one in there and normally I wouldn't do the vignette either, but since this is for fun, I decided to throw all rules out the window




Ooooooooops!!!!  My bad, I never noticed it was 'just for fun'.  I shall promptly chastise myself by slapping my face with a wet kipper.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 10, 2020)

Nice idea, good shot......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks, Jeff, and please keep your eye out for the next POTM winner! Nominate them when you see their pic!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 11, 2020)

Good title and pic.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 11, 2020)

Thank you, Kirk. Only we can appreciate the title, yeah?


----------



## Winona (Sep 20, 2020)

I like this!


----------

